
How to break into making software for businesses? - sova
Hey so if I&#x27;m a startup with a few great coders working together to make a business-internal communication platform for budding businesses, how can I market my software?  Door-to-door?  Just some general notions would be helpful.  I recently realized that a project I&#x27;ve had in mind for years would be a great fit for companies to communicate internally in a nice way via computer&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;screen.<p>Thanks, feel free to ask questions of clarification.  Your expertise and attention are appreciated.
======
jwatte
Find the kind of businesses that you want to help, and offer a free trial and
coaching for 30 days. The early customers are there for you to learn from so
you shouldn't expect them to pay you (yet.)

Building a lead database of the kinds of businesses you want to sell to is
your first big sales challenge! There are databases out there, but it may be
better to select a few great targets early on through simple market research
(based on meetup or web presence or whatever) and cultivate personal
connections.

Btw: The value proposition of your tool sounds like Slack. (Or, perhaps,
Confluence, if you're more about document collaboration.) Step #1 is to
understand and articulate how/why you're 10x better than the competition for
the companies you target. Just by articulating that, you may come up with a
good approach or inroad.

------
PhilWright
As Slack/Skype and many others already exist you would need to find a
compelling reason for businesses to adopt your offering instead and why it is
worth the price. Then start by having a good website and use SEO so that the
keywords of the problem you are solving mean people end up at your site. Give
people a sign up form and then contact them to discuss what they are trying to
do and how it might fit what you offer. Initial feedback should help you
decide on your product viability and future changes.

